# Connectify Virtual WiFi no Internet Access



## samkarim (Aug 17, 2010)

I've been trying to use connectify to use my laptop as a hotspot.
I have an ethernet connection that my laptop connects to and i want to connect my itouch to the internet via wifi.
I installed connectify and it worked just as it says it should, I can even connect my itouch.
But i never get the internet connection with the itouch.
I've checked and my Atheros wireless adapter is supported and everything seems like it should work, but for some reason it doesn't.

Please help. I have a hunch it's maybe a small little thing that's blocking the internet (possibly a windows sharing setting?).


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Could be a firewall. I believe that ZoneAlarm, for example, needs to be configured to allow internet sharing through the computer.


----------



## samkarim (Aug 17, 2010)

hmm...possibly...
I have AVG (free version), but it doesn't have a firewall
The only firewall I have is Windows Firewall...are there some settings I should change there?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Maybe there is something you need to configure in the Windows firewall, but I have no idea what. The Connectify instructions have no mention of firewalls?


----------



## samkarim (Aug 17, 2010)

Well, the connectify website has some documentation on antivitirus programs blocking the internet, but nothing about Windows Firewall.
Their documentation [http://www.connectify.me/docs/index.html] only has troubleshooting if antivirus blocks it on the comp.
One thing I tried doing is disabling Windows Firewall entirely...it seemed that it helped a bit because now when i connect the itouch it also gets the DNS and all. But it still can't connect to the internet.


----------

